# Seguimento América do Norte - 2018



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2018 às 22:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2018 às 22:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2018 às 23:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2018 às 12:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2018 às 12:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2018 às 20:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2018 às 20:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2018 às 21:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2018 às 21:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2018 às 21:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2018 às 22:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2018 às 23:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2018 às 10:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2018 às 10:43)




----------



## rozzo (3 Jan 2018 às 10:53)

*Florida - Current weather

Wednesday 03 Jan 2018 10:30 GMT*


----------



## hurricane (3 Jan 2018 às 11:12)

Era tao bom que a Europa tivesse esse efeito continental. Estamos sempre condenados 'as entradas suaves atlanticas.


----------



## rozzo (3 Jan 2018 às 11:22)

hurricane disse:


> Era tao bom que a Europa tivesse esse efeito continental. Estamos sempre condenados 'as entradas suaves atlanticas.



De nada nos serve esses desejos.. 

São obviamente irrealistas geograficamente.
A Europa também tem algumas entradas continentais, as Siberianas, e também essas muito poderosas em termos de frio. A questão é que para termos entradas continentais na Europa, temos de ter fluxo persistente de Leste, o que é completamente contra o sentido geral de circulação atmosférica nas médias latitudes, como sabemos, de Oeste. A Oeste temos oceano, temos de lembrar disso, é assim e não há volta a dar, nem é por causa do Aquecimento Global, ou de qualquer outro motivo. A geografia da Europa é mesmo assim.

E mesmo os EUA não são por inteiro assim. Pela mesma lógica, a costa Ocidental dos EUA também não tem grandes entradas continentais, e as que tem também são raras e de curta duração, tal como as Europeias, pois nessa zona, mais uma vez, dependem de fluxos persistentes de Leste para o frio lá chegar, e pior ainda, com grandes sistemas montanhosos pela frente.

A metade Leste dos EUA, essa sim, com a grande massa continental a Oeste, obviamente tem imensamente mais situações "normais" de entradas continentais polares, pois a circulação habitual é mesmo essa, continental... Não há como contornar...


----------



## hurricane (3 Jan 2018 às 11:35)

rozzo disse:


> De nada nos serve esses desejos..
> 
> São obviamente irrealistas geograficamente.
> A Europa também tem algumas entradas continentais, as Siberianas, e também essas muito poderosas em termos de frio. A questão é que para termos entradas continentais na Europa, temos de ter fluxo persistente de Leste, o que é completamente contra o sentido geral de circulação atmosférica nas médias latitudes, como sabemos, de Oeste. A Oeste temos oceano, temos de lembrar disso, é assim e não há volta a dar, nem é por causa do Aquecimento Global, ou de qualquer outro motivo. A geografia da Europa é mesmo assim.
> ...



Sim sim eu sei. Infelizmente é assim. Bom o leste da Europa nao é mau de todo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2018 às 14:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2018 às 14:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2018 às 16:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2018 às 16:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2018 às 17:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2018 às 18:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2018 às 19:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2018 às 21:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2018 às 21:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2018 às 21:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 09:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 09:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 09:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 09:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 10:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 12:23)




----------



## criz0r (4 Jan 2018 às 12:28)

Impressionante as temperaturas nos EUA, autêntico Blizzard que se estende até ao Sul da Florida.
Algumas regiões deste estado com temperaturas bem negativas,


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 12:37)




----------



## hurricane (4 Jan 2018 às 17:14)

https://www.earthcam.com/cams/newyork/timessquare/?cam=tsstreet

Grande nevao a cair em Nova Iorque.


----------



## VimDePantufas (4 Jan 2018 às 17:17)

hurricane disse:


> https://www.earthcam.com/cams/newyork/timessquare/?cam=tsstreet
> 
> Grande nevao a cair em Nova Iorque.


Esses tipos estão a ficar mais frios que Marte


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 18:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 18:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 18:13)

*Boston is on track to record its 2nd highest tide observation ever, maybe a new record mark.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 18:27)

*hull, ma*


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 18:49)

*Boston is on track to record its 2nd highest tide observation ever, maybe a new record mark.*

*#Breaking coastal flooding in #Boston ongoing - Atlantic Ave is surrounded. @nbcboston @NECN*


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 18:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 19:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 19:12)




----------



## hurricane (4 Jan 2018 às 19:26)

Parece mesmo uma cena do filme The day after tomorrow.


----------



## criz0r (4 Jan 2018 às 19:47)

Brutal tempestade de neve, a água vai gelando à medida que o mar avança em Boston.

https://www.earthcam.com/events/extremeweather/


----------



## hurricane (4 Jan 2018 às 19:50)

criz0r disse:


> Brutal tempestade de neve, a água vai gelando à medida que o mar avança em Boston.
> 
> https://www.earthcam.com/events/extremeweather/


 wow Impressionante e belo de ver


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 20:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 20:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 20:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 21:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 21:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 21:57)

*The parking lot of Gloucester High School:*
*



*


----------



## hurricane (4 Jan 2018 às 21:59)

Estas imagens deviam servir para o Trump abrir os olhos em relacao as alteracoes climaticas


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 22:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 22:01)

hurricane disse:


> Estas imagens deviam servir para o Trump abrir os olhos em relacao as alteracoes climaticas


Mas ele diz o oposto, como é frio record isto prova que o clima não está a aquecer!


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 22:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 22:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 23:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 23:33)




----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Jan 2018 às 00:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Fez lembrar o filme "O Dia depois de Amanhã".


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2018 às 11:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2018 às 12:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2018 às 15:40)

Já há *7 mortos nos Estados Unidos* devido a esta tempestade...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2018 às 21:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2018 às 21:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2018 às 19:40)




----------



## hurricane (6 Jan 2018 às 20:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Algo que tambem ja aconteceu na costa da Belgica e da Inglaterra


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jan 2018 às 22:48)

http://rr.sapo.pt/video/159705/a-idade-do-gelo-saltou-do-ecra-e-materializou-se-nos-estados-unidos

Só falta os mamutes...


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2018 às 17:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2018 às 19:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2018 às 20:21)

Ouvi agora que *já há 22 mortos* resultantes da última tempestade... e mais virá no próximo fim de semana ao que parece.


----------



## hurricane (7 Jan 2018 às 20:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ouvi agora que *já há 22 mortos* resultantes da última tempestade... e mais virá no próximo fim de semana ao que parece.


 Definitivamente os USA roubaram a neve a Europa


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 19:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 19:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 20:18)




----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Jan 2018 às 09:59)

rozzo disse:


> De nada nos serve esses desejos..
> 
> São obviamente irrealistas geograficamente.
> A Europa também tem algumas entradas continentais, as Siberianas, e também essas muito poderosas em termos de frio. A questão é que para termos entradas continentais na Europa, temos de ter fluxo persistente de Leste, o que é completamente contra o sentido geral de circulação atmosférica nas médias latitudes, como sabemos, de Oeste. A Oeste temos oceano, temos de lembrar disso, é assim e não há volta a dar, nem é por causa do Aquecimento Global, ou de qualquer outro motivo. A geografia da Europa é mesmo assim.
> ...


Se voce for ver pela latitude da Europa a muito tempo atrás deveria prevalecer os ventos de leste no auge do inverno (janeiro fevereiro)
lugares aonde tem um forte fluxo de leste normalmente estao abaixos da latitude de 40 graus.

E com o tamanho do continente europeu e o calor do atlântico o esperado seria uma briga intensa pelo o território europeu. mais esse padrao deve ter sido quebrado a uns 200 300anos atraz


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2018 às 16:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2018 às 16:36)

*Califórnia. Depois dos fogos, chuva provoca cheias e deslizamentos de terra*
HÁ 45 MINUTOS
"Parece que um dos carros dele foi parar ao quintal", diz um vizinho. Três casas ficaram destruídas. A estrada 101 foi fechada. Várias pessoas estão a ser resgatadas de carros e edifícios.

Partilhe





SBCFireInfo/Twitter


“Um rio de lama atravessou a casa de um vizinho”, conta Ben Hyatt, um morador da comunidade costeira de Montecito à CNN, acrescentando: “Parece que um dos carros dele foi parar ao quintal“. A casa a que Hyatt se refere é apenas uma das três que ficaram destruídas “pelo fluxo de lama e detritos”, na localidade de Montecito.

A própria casa de Hyatt está “rodeada de lama”. A sua máquina de lavar roupa foi parar à entrada da casa. Acordou às 2h30 da manhã locais, quando a residência ficou sem eletricidade e ouviu um estrondo no exterior. “A lama veio num instante. Cercou a casa com dois a três pés” de altura (cerca de 60 a 90 centímetros).

É que a chuva intensa que se fez sentir ao longo desta segunda-feira, em zonas atingidas pelos incêndios de 2017 no estado norte-americano da Califórnia, provocaram várias inundações e deslizamento de terras, esta terça-feira.

Várias pessoas estão a ser resgatadas de carros e edifícios, de acordo com o porta-voz dos bombeiros de Santa Barbara, Mike Eliason, à CNN. Uma ordem de evacuação está a obrigar à retirada de centenas de pessoas do sul da Califórnia, incluindo nos condados de Santa Barbara, Ventura e Los Angeles. “Alguns dos nossos vizinhos estão a ser retirados para o telhado”, conta Hyatt.








SBCFireInfo@EliasonMike

#CAstorm- Santa Barbara county FF’s rescue two men and a woman from flood water/debris flow of Hot Springs Rd. in Montecito. Multiple rescues are underway throughout the area.


Devido às inundações, a polícia viu-se obrigada a mandar fechar partes da Route 101 — uma autoestrada de quase 2,5 mil quilómetros que liga os estados da Califórnia, Oregon e Washington — no condado de Ventura.

A chuva intensa que caiu em áreas queimadas pelos incêndios recentesprovocou o medo de inundações e deslizamentos de terra já que a vegetação — que suportava as terras e tornava o terreno mais resistente a inundações — queimou. “Parece que está tudo calmo, agora. Sentimo-nos seguros. Mas definitivamente presos, por algum tempo“, conta ainda Hyatt.
http://observador.pt/2018/01/09/cal...huva-provoca-cheias-e-deslizamentos-de-terra/


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2018 às 16:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2018 às 17:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2018 às 18:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2018 às 19:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2018 às 14:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2018 às 15:16)




----------



## cepp1 (10 Jan 2018 às 17:31)

http://pt.euronews.com/2018/01/10/chuva-e-lama-fazem-mortos-na-california

Ora são as chuvas, as tempestades, as secas, os incêndios, muito sofrem estes gajos com o clima


----------



## hurricane (10 Jan 2018 às 19:58)

cepp1 disse:


> http://pt.euronews.com/2018/01/10/chuva-e-lama-fazem-mortos-na-california
> 
> Ora são as chuvas, as tempestades, as secas, os incêndios, muito sofrem estes gajos com o clima



As infraestruturas nos USA sao pessimas, assim como meios de prevencao, etc etc.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2018 às 20:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2018 às 22:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2018 às 13:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2018 às 20:52)




----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2018 às 12:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2018 às 13:36)




----------



## Pek (14 Jan 2018 às 18:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 11:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 13:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 14:48)




----------



## blade (16 Jan 2018 às 10:15)

alguém sabe como funciona este fenómeno?


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2018 às 11:45)




----------



## rozzo (16 Jan 2018 às 11:52)

blade disse:


> alguém sabe como funciona este fenómeno?




A tua pergunta não é muito clara...


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2018 às 19:57)




----------



## hurricane (16 Jan 2018 às 21:17)

Hoje nevou no Mexico! lol Quando vier um Inverno frio na Europa, até julgo que é mentira.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2018 às 13:35)




----------



## Norther (17 Jan 2018 às 14:27)

blade disse:


> alguém sabe como funciona este fenómeno?







Pelo que vejo e percebo, bloqueio a oeste e a circulação leva o ar frio até ao México, anticiclone forte com a dorsal bem vincada, é que nos havia de acontecer aqui pelo nosso lado para termos uma siberiana ou algo parecido.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2018 às 15:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2018 às 12:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2018 às 13:20)




----------



## jonekko (25 Jan 2018 às 09:43)

R.I.P. JoelTaylor...

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...asing-star-dies-at-38/?utm_term=.10dce75420f2


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2018 às 21:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jan 2018 às 18:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2018 às 19:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2018 às 21:55)




----------



## Orion (3 Fev 2018 às 19:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Fev 2018 às 19:38)

Orion disse:


>


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Fev 2018 às 18:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2018 às 20:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2018 às 20:20)




----------



## Orion (7 Fev 2018 às 21:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Fev 2018 às 22:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2018 às 19:57)




----------



## Orion (15 Fev 2018 às 22:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Fev 2018 às 13:56)




----------



## hurricane (18 Fev 2018 às 14:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


 Nao podem levar sempre com o frio. Agora é a vez da Europa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Fev 2018 às 18:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Fev 2018 às 18:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Fev 2018 às 18:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Fev 2018 às 20:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2018 às 16:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2018 às 18:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2018 às 14:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2018 às 20:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2018 às 10:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2018 às 21:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2018 às 15:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2018 às 17:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 18:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2018 às 11:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2018 às 23:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2018 às 23:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 13:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 14:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 16:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 14:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 15:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 17:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 17:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 19:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 19:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 19:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 20:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 20:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 22:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 22:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2018 às 09:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2018 às 19:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2018 às 19:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2018 às 20:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 21:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2018 às 16:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2018 às 20:36)




----------



## hurricane (6 Mar 2018 às 22:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Esse video mostra claramente o impacto avasslador da subida dos oceanos por consequencia do aquecimento global. Como é que pessoas como o Trump nao conseguem ver a realidade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2018 às 23:41)

hurricane disse:


> Esse video mostra claramente o impacto avasslador da subida dos oceanos por consequencia do aquecimento global. Como é que pessoas como o Trump nao conseguem ver a realidade.


O pior cego é o que não quer ver...


----------



## jorgeanimal (7 Mar 2018 às 00:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Este vídeo mostra claramente o impacto avassalador da construção desenfreada... Também mostra os efeitos da ondulação produzida por uma tempestade bastante forte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mar 2018 às 12:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mar 2018 às 13:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mar 2018 às 18:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mar 2018 às 20:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mar 2018 às 20:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mar 2018 às 21:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Mar 2018 às 10:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Mar 2018 às 10:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 13:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 15:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 21:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 14:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 20:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 20:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2018 às 20:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2018 às 21:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mar 2018 às 14:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mar 2018 às 14:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mar 2018 às 14:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2018 às 14:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mar 2018 às 22:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mar 2018 às 22:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Mar 2018 às 20:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mar 2018 às 10:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mar 2018 às 18:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mar 2018 às 18:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2018 às 14:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Abr 2018 às 20:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Abr 2018 às 00:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Abr 2018 às 20:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2018 às 17:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Abr 2018 às 15:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2018 às 21:53)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Mai 2018 às 19:23)

Deixo aqui uma foto partilhada na página da Troposfera, associação portuguesa de meteorologia amadora composta por alguns membros aqui do fórum, no passado dia 10/05. Podem ver outros posts aqui.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 21:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 21:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mai 2018 às 12:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mai 2018 às 13:51)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mai 2018 às 16:23)

Animação das imagens do satélite GOES-16, mostrando o surgimento de uma supercélula que originou um _large tornado_, ontem no estado do Novo México, USA.


----------



## Orion (24 Mai 2018 às 17:21)

*The Places in the U.S. Where Disaster Strikes Again and Again*


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mai 2018 às 22:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mai 2018 às 23:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mai 2018 às 23:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mai 2018 às 23:36)

Inundações extremas em várias cidades do estado de Maryland. As piores de sempre!


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mai 2018 às 09:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mai 2018 às 09:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mai 2018 às 09:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mai 2018 às 13:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mai 2018 às 09:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mai 2018 às 09:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jun 2018 às 08:04)




----------



## lserpa (14 Jun 2018 às 22:41)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jun 2018 às 16:50)

Época de tornados na América do Norte:

Reed Timmer Extreme Meteorologist


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2018 às 10:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jul 2018 às 20:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jul 2018 às 20:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jul 2018 às 13:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jul 2018 às 19:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jul 2018 às 20:50)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2018 às 11:07)

Impressionante este registo em Blythe, California. 

Um tornado de fogo (firenado), ao entrar em contacto com a água, acaba por criar uma tromba de água!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jul 2018 às 11:54)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Impressionante este registo em Blythe, California.
> 
> Um tornado de fogo (firenado), ao entrar em contacto com a água, acaba por criar uma tromba de água!



Que brutalidade!! Quando pensamos que a natureza já nos mostrou tudo, surge sempre algo novo!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jul 2018 às 12:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jul 2018 às 20:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jul 2018 às 20:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jul 2018 às 20:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jul 2018 às 20:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jul 2018 às 21:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jul 2018 às 21:57)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jul 2018 às 01:04)

Interessantes estas imagens das marcas deixadas no solo por um tornado no estado do Iowa, no dia 19/07. 



E aqui, as imagens captadas por uma câmara de videovigilância rodoviária.


----------



## lserpa (23 Jul 2018 às 23:19)

É mais ou menos isto 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2018 às 22:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jul 2018 às 17:55)




----------



## rokleon (26 Jul 2018 às 11:44)

excelente timelapse!


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2018 às 16:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2018 às 21:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2018 às 21:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jul 2018 às 10:30)

Não sei bem onde postar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jul 2018 às 10:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jul 2018 às 10:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jul 2018 às 10:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jul 2018 às 15:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jul 2018 às 18:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jul 2018 às 18:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jul 2018 às 16:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jul 2018 às 16:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jul 2018 às 19:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jul 2018 às 21:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jul 2018 às 15:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jul 2018 às 15:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jul 2018 às 09:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jul 2018 às 17:11)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Jul 2018 às 18:00)

*Incêndios nos EUA*
*O impressionante vídeo do tornado de fogo que assustou a Califórnia*
*https://www.jn.pt/mundo/videos/inte...a-9662038.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=Web*


----------



## blade (1 Ago 2018 às 11:25)

Death valley com o mês mais quente de sempre 

https://psmag.com/environment/death-valley-is-earths-hottest-club-thanks-to-climate-change


----------



## rokleon (1 Ago 2018 às 23:46)




----------



## rokleon (3 Ago 2018 às 15:21)




----------



## Orion (3 Ago 2018 às 18:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 10:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 17:30)

*As imagens do incêndio mais grave de sempre na Califórnia*
MUNDO

07.08.2018 às 15h20







1 / 7
NOAH BERGER/ Getty Images





2 / 7
NOAH BERGER/ Getty Images





3 / 7
NOAH BERGER/ Getty Images





4 / 7
NOAH BERGER/ Getty Images





5 / 7
NOAH BERGER/ Getty Images





6 / 7
NOAH BERGER/ Getty Images





7 / 7
NOAH BERGER/ Getty Images





*O incêndio florestal que lavra desde 27 de julho no norte da Califórnia, alimentado por vegetação seca, vento e altas temperaturas, já é o mais grave da história daquele estado norte-americano*

O incêndio, conhecido como 'Mendocino Complex' e que tem duas frentes ativas já consumiu 114.850 hectares de terra, uma área semelhante ao tamanho da cidade de Los Angeles, informaram as autoridades na segunda-feira.

No mesmo dia, o Departamento Florestal e de Proteção contra Incêndios indicou que o incêndio está controlado em 30%, prevendo-se que fique extinto na próxima semana.

Até ao momento, as chamas destruíram pelo menos 143 edifícios, dos quais 75 casas, e ameaça cerca de 9.300 estruturas. De acordo com especialistas, os anos de seca criaram as condições ideais para que os incêndios florestais de grande escala se propaguem a maior velocidade.

Dos cinco maiores incêndios florestais na história do estado da Califórnia, quatro aconteceram desde 2012. Atualmente, mais de 14 mil bombeiros lutam contra uma dúzia de incêndios ativos na Califórnia, que já fizeram arder mais 226.000 hectares, de acordo com o Departamento de Florestas e Proteção contra Incêndios, Scott McLean.

O incêndio 'Carr', próximo da localidade de Redding, fez sete mortos e destruiu mais de mil habitações.
http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/mu...o-incendio-mais-grave-de-sempre-na-California


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2018 às 10:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2018 às 22:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2018 às 16:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2018 às 10:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2018 às 13:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2018 às 17:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2018 às 13:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 00:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 08:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 16:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 16:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2018 às 16:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2018 às 22:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2018 às 10:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2018 às 13:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2018 às 14:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2018 às 14:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Set 2018 às 13:01)




----------



## rokleon (27 Set 2018 às 21:11)

Mas que bela nuvem rolo 


Para os curiosos que não sabem a génese deste tipo de nuvens:


> Uma *nuvem arcus* é uma formação de nuvens baixa e horizontal, geralmente aparecendo como uma nuvem acessória para um cumulonimbus. *Nuvens de rolo* e *nuvens de prateleiras* são os dois principais tipos de arcus. As nuvens de arcus são mais freqüentemente formadas ao longo da borda de ataque ou "frentes de rajada" da saída de tempestade; algumas das formações arcus mais dramáticas marcam as frentes de raios dos sistemas convectivos que produzem direito. As nuvens de rolo também podem surgir na ausência de tempestades, formando ao longo das curvas de ar frio superficial de alguns limites da brisa do mar e frentes frias.


De: https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcus_(nuvem)


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2018 às 21:17)

TORNADO WATCH
ISSUED: 3:29 PM OCT. 2, 2018 – NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE
TORNADO WATCH 392 REMAINS VALID UNTIL 11 PM EDT THIS EVENING FOR
THE FOLLOWING AREAS

IN OHIO THIS WATCH INCLUDES 2 COUNTIES

IN EAST CENTRAL OHIO

COLUMBIANA JEFFERSON

IN PENNSYLVANIA THIS WATCH INCLUDES 13 COUNTIES

IN NORTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA

FOREST MERCER VENANGO

IN SOUTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA

ALLEGHENY WASHINGTON WESTMORELAND

IN WEST CENTRAL PENNSYLVANIA

ARMSTRONG BUTLER CLARION
INDIANA JEFFERSON

IN WESTERN PENNSYLVANIA

BEAVER LAWRENCE

IN WEST VIRGINIA THIS WATCH INCLUDES 2 COUNTIES

IN NORTHERN PANHANDLE OF WEST VIRGINIA

BROOKE HANCOCK

THIS INCLUDES THE CITIES OF ALIQUIPPA, AMBRIDGE, BEAVER FALLS,
BROOKVILLE, BUTLER, CANONSBURG, CLARION, COLUMBIANA,
EAST LIVERPOOL, ELLWOOD CITY, FOLLANSBEE, FORD CITY, FRANKLIN,
GREENSBURG, GROVE CITY, HERMITAGE, INDIANA, KITTANNING, LATROBE,
MONACA, MURRYSVILLE, NEW CASTLE, NEW KENSINGTON, OIL CITY,
PITTSBURGH METRO AREA, PUNXSUTAWNEY, SALEM, SHARON, STEUBENVILLE,
TIONESTA, WASHINGTON, WEIRTON, AND WELLSBURG.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2018 às 17:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2018 às 19:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2018 às 20:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2018 às 10:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2018 às 17:50)

Lake LBJ Dam


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2018 às 20:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2018 às 11:57)

*As fortes chuvas estão atualmente afetando o estado do #Texas nos Estados Unidos, particularmente nos distritos #Llano e #Gillespie, causando inundações pesadas. O rio Llano quadruplicou seu nível em menos de 24 horas. Vídeo: Rodrigo Contreras Lopez.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2018 às 11:31)




----------



## rokleon (22 Out 2018 às 09:01)

Estranho, isto...


----------



## Cinza (22 Out 2018 às 09:44)

rokleon disse:


> Estranho, isto...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Out 2018 às 11:03)

Parece ser porque as árvores estarem muito perto umas das outras e como o vento começou a soprar bastante forte faz com que as árvores oscilam de tal forma que tentar arrancar . Só que como as raízes estão emaranhados umas nas outras provoca o efeito oscilante como se o solo se estivesse movendo por baixo


----------



## rokleon (22 Out 2018 às 16:18)

Cinza disse:


>


É devido à força do vento, mais parece um sismo, à primeira vista.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2018 às 18:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2018 às 17:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2018 às 18:08)

Esta linha de forte instabilidade está agora a entrar na área devastada pelo furacão Michael...


----------



## rokleon (2 Nov 2018 às 20:53)

Aspeto de rebentamento de ondas do mar na atmosfera   São as chamadas instabilidades de Kelvin–Helmholtz.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2018 às 22:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2018 às 19:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 13:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 17:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2018 às 19:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2018 às 21:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2018 às 22:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2018 às 23:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2018 às 09:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2018 às 09:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2018 às 15:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2018 às 15:51)

https://www.cnn.com/2018/11...

*Updated 10:26 AM ET, Fri November 9, 2018

A series of fast-moving wildfires is racing Friday up and down 
California, destroying thousands of structures and forcing thousands of 
residents to evacuate through flame-lined streets.

Two fires are just miles from the bar where 12 people were killed in a mass shooting in Southern California's Thousand Oaks, and part of that city has been evacuated.

And a blaze in Northern California sent terrified residents running for 
their lives as it closed in and destroyed parts of the town of Paradise,
near Chico.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2018 às 16:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2018 às 16:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2018 às 18:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2018 às 19:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2018 às 20:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2018 às 20:57)

https://abc7.com/video/


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2018 às 21:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2018 às 23:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2018 às 08:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2018 às 12:31)

*Califórnia. As fotos do incêndio que consome 32 hectares por minuto*
EM ATUALIZAÇÃO
Camp Fire é um dos três maiores incêndios a atingir o estado norte-americano da Califórnia. E é o mais destrutivo da história dos Estados Unidos. Duas cidades desapareceram. Nove pessoas morreram.

O incêndio na Califórnia está a consumir quase 324 mil metros quadrados de área florestal por minuto, indica o último relatório do Departamento de Florestação e Proteção Contra Incêndios da Califórnia. As autoridades estimam que 6.700 casas já tenham sido destruídas pelo fogo em dois dias e que 15 mil estejam ameaçadas. Duas cidades, Paradise e Concow, foram completamente consumidas pelo incêndio.

Este já é considerado um dos três maiores incêndios a atingir este estado norte-americano e o mais destrutivo de que há registo na Califórnia. Nove pessoas morreram por causa do fogo: quatro foram encontradas dentro de automóveis apanhado pelas chamas numa estrada e uma estava já no exterior do carro. Há 35 pessoas desaparecidas. Em Paradise, nove em cada dez casas foram engolidas pelo fogo. Jody Jones, o _mayor _da cidade, diz que “não sobrou nada”.


O incêndio está a avançar cada vez mais rápido por causa do vento, que tem sido veloz, da baixa humidade no ar e da vegetação seca. A situação mais crítica ocorreu entre a tarde de quinta-feira e ao longo da noite de sexta-feira. Desde esse dia que várias cidade no estado da Califórnia estão sob aviso vermelho por causa do tempo seco, que pode criar ainda mais incêndios. Neste momento há três frentes ativas: Camp Fire (perto da Floresta Nacional de Plumas), Hill Fire (junto a Camarillo) e Woolsey Fire (junto do Parque do Rancho de Sage).

https://observador.pt/2018/11/10/california-as-fotos-do-incendio-que-consome-32-hectares-por-minuto/


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2018 às 07:57)

*Novo balanço aponta para pelo menos 25 mortos nos incêndios na Califórnia*
11 nov 2018 03:20

Um novo balanço das autoridades norte-americanas elevou de 11 para 25 o número de mortos na Califórnia na sequência dos incêndios que atingem o sul e o norte daquele estado dos Estados Unidos.

As equipas de resgate encontraram no sábado mais 14 cadáveres em Paradise, no interior de habitações e de viaturas, informou em conferência de imprensa o xerife do condado de Butte, Korey Honea.

Dos 25 mortos na Califórnia, 23 foram descobertos em Paradise (onde arderam mais de seis mil habitações), os outros dois na cidade de Malibu.

Korey Honea dissera na sexta-feira que sete pessoas tinham sido encontradas carbonizadas dentro dos seus carros, uma próxima da sua viatura e uma outra no interior de uma habitação.

Já os dois corpos em Malibu foram encontrados numa zona pouco povoada da estrada Mulholland, segundo a polícia de Los Angeles.

Depois de ter culpado as autoridades californianas por “absoluta má gestão” e dizer que não havia motivo para “estes massivos, mortais e onerosos” incêndios, o Presidente dos Estados Unidos, Donald Trump voltou à rede social Twitter no sábado para afirmar solidariedade com todos os envolvidos.

"Os nossos corações estão com aqueles que combatem os fogos (...) e com as famílias" dos mortos, escreveu.

“Que Deus os abençoe a todos”, acrescentou Trump, que está em França para a comemoração dos 100 anos do final da I Guerra Mundial.

Trump notou que os fogos estão a progredir “muito, muito rapidamente - em alguns casos 80 acres por minuto”, pelo que as pessoas devem abandonar os locais e seguir as orientações das autoridades.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...o-menos-25-mortos-nos-incendios-na-california


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2018 às 19:04)

*31 Dead, 228 Unaccounted for as Wildfires Burn on Both Ends of California*
*By Drew MacFarlane*
*7 hours ago*
*weather.com*

*At least 31 people are dead and 228 remain unaccounted for as California continues to battles a pair of massive wildfires burning on both ends of the state. *
*https://weather.com/news/news/2018-11-12-california-wildfires-camp-woolsey*


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2018 às 19:09)




----------



## Toby (12 Nov 2018 às 20:32)

Quando o Natal se aproxima, sinto falta da neve da minha infância ... às vezes 


*Québec*:


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2018 às 09:58)

*It is confirmed that the Camp Fire is now the deadliest fire in California history—by far.

Death toll increased to 42 today. *

And the Sheriff Coroner just announced they are bringing in two mobile morgues, cadaver search dogs, 150 extra personnell....looks really bad and like the death toll will continue to increase.

Still horribly smoky.  People still wating to seet their homes (and it seems with everyting going on including looking for the missing/dead and safety iissues they will be waiting quite some time.  Such a tragedy on so many counts.

FYI for those late to this thread the Camp Fire is  (was?) in Paradise/Magalia/Concow California which is far Northern California north of Sacramento, in the Sierra foothills.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2018 às 09:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2018 às 16:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2018 às 19:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2018 às 21:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2018 às 13:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2018 às 08:15)

* Death toll in California blaze rises to 71, over 1,000 now listed as missing – sheriff *

https://www.rt.com/usa/444224-california-blaze-victims-missing/


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Nov 2018 às 12:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> * Death toll in California blaze rises to 71, over 1,000 now listed as missing – sheriff *
> 
> https://www.rt.com/usa/444224-california-blaze-victims-missing/



Números impressionantes Que atendendo as imagens , podem ver a ser muito superiores!


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2018 às 13:54)

*Death toll rises to 76 in California wildfires as relatives search for the missing*

*The list of 'missing' is up to 1,276.* However there are serious problems with how the list is being compiled. From the article:

Among those who had been found but were still listed as unaccounted for was Suzanne Heffernan’s mother, Shirley Woodhouse. Heffernan had spoken with her parents as they evacuated their home in Paradise a week earlier, and she and her four siblings had been in close contact about their parents’ welfare ever since.

So Heffernan was surprised to get a call from a local sheriff’s office on Thursday telling her that her mother, who is
in her 80s, was on the list of people unaccounted for. One of Woodhouse’s high school friends had added her. _*It’s interesting, she said, “if outsiders and nonfamily members are adding people to the missing list.”
https://www.washingtonpost.com/gdpr-consent/?destination=/national/death-toll-rises-to-71-in-california-wildfires-as-relatives-search-for-the-missing/2018/11/17/e481fa72-e9f3-11e8-b8dc-66cca409c180_story.html?utm_term=.a3a6bc48869c&utm_term=.af9e39faff5b*_


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2018 às 18:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2018 às 16:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2018 às 20:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2018 às 18:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Dez 2018 às 18:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2018 às 17:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2018 às 14:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2018 às 17:41)




----------



## hurricane (10 Dez 2018 às 21:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Tem mais sorte que aqui nos na Europa.Neve nem ve-la


----------



## João Pedro (10 Dez 2018 às 23:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Epá! Nunca tinha visto tal coisa! Espetacular


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2018 às 23:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2018 às 21:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2018 às 10:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2018 às 11:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2018 às 12:22)

Special Weather Statement
National Weather Service Key West FL
528 AM EST Wed Dec 19 2018

FLZ076>078-192300-
Monroe Upper Keys-Monroe Middle Keys-Monroe Lower Keys-
Including the cities of Key Largo, Marathon, and Key West
528 AM EST Wed Dec 19 2018

...STRONG COLD FRONT WILL IMPACT THE KEYS THURSDAY THROUGH
FRIDAY NIGHT...

A strong cold front is expected to blast through the Florida Keys
and adjacent coastal waters late Thursday or Thursday night. This
front is expected to bring multiple weather hazards to the Keys
from Thursday morning through Friday evening, including strong to
severe thunderstorms, strong winds on land with gales likely on
the coastal waters, and possible coastal flooding on the Gulf and
Bayside.

The main weather event is expected to occur from Thursday morning
through Friday night, but there is a possibility that a few
isolated strong or severe thunderstorms may develop tonight well
ahead of the cold front. The primary hazards with any
thunderstorms that develop will be strong and gusty winds along
with deadly lightning strikes and heavy rainfall. An isolated
waterspout would also be possible.

The potential for strong to severe thunderstorms ahead of and
along the cold front will be highest from Thursday into Thursday
night. These thunderstorms may organize into a squall line which
could move through the Keys during the afternoon or evening hours.
The primary hazards with any thunderstorms will be strong, gusty
and shifting winds along with deadly lightning strikes and heavy
rainfall. Some of the thunderstorms on Thursday or Thursday night
could become severe with damaging winds and large hail. Isolated
waterspouts will also be possible, and there is a slight risk of
an isolated tornado as well. The Storm Prediction Center continues
to include all of South Florida and the Keys within a severe
thunderstorm risk area for Thursday into Thursday night.

On land, gusty south to southwest winds will increase to 20 to 25
mph on Thursday. Strong sustained west winds around 30 mph with
gusts near 40 mph are expected on Friday, with winds possibly
reaching these speeds beginning on Thursday night. This would
require a Wind Advisory to be issued.

These persistent and strong westerly winds will cause Coastal
Flooding impacts from the north side of the Lower Keys through the
Gulf side and Bayside communities of the Middle and Upper Keys.
Total water levels may reach 3 to 4.5 feet above mean sea level
for the Bayside communities of the Upper Keys on Friday into
Friday night. The maximum water levels will likely occur along
the shores of Blackwater and Buttonwood Sounds, around the time of
high tide late Friday afternoon.

Mariners should continue to prepare for a high impact marine
weather event for Thursday through Friday night, and should take
advantage of the benign weather conditions expected during the
daylight hours today to make their preparations. Strong southerly
breezes will develop on Thursday, becoming westerly and increasing
to near gale behind the front Thursday night through Friday and
into Friday night. Small Craft Advisories will certainly be
needed during this event beginning on Thursday, and there is an
increasing likelihood that Gale Warnings for sustained winds or
frequent gale force gusts will be needed for much or all of the
Keys coastal waters from Thursday night into Friday night. A Gale
Watch is now in effect for all of the Keys coastal waters. Very
large seas are also expected with this event, peaking on Friday
at 10 to 17 feet across the Straits of Florida and deep waters of
the southeastern Gulf of Mexico, 5 to 8 feet in Hawk Channel
inside the reef, and 4 to 8 feet across the Gulf waters inside
five fathoms.

Listen to NOAA All Hazards Weather Radio for the latest weather
information, including possible warnings. In addition, please
remember to turn on your radio`s severe weather tone activation
feature. Also visit your Florida Keys National Weather Service on
the web at www.weather.gov/keywest.

$$

Jacobson


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2018 às 23:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Dez 2018 às 14:04)

*VIDEO: Meteotsunami pushes wave of water into homes along Sanibel Island*





Wave of water called a meteotsunami
By ABC7 Staff | December 21, 2018 at 11:08 AM EST - Updated December 21 at 11:26 AM
SARASOTA (WWSB) - Ever hear of a meteotsunami?

That’s what meteorologists in the Fort Myers area say pushed this wall of water into cottages along Sanibel Island on Thursday. The video shows people standing by Castaways Cottages of Sanibel that were experiencing some flooding and then out of nowhere a wall of water pushes forward.
... http://www.mysuncoast.com/2018/12/2...s-wave-water-into-homes-along-sanibel-island/


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2018 às 19:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2018 às 20:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2018 às 15:50)




----------



## rokleon (28 Jan 2019 às 19:16)

Radar: histórico do ano passado EUA


----------

